# Karcher Pressure Washer Foam Lance



## tairwin (May 9, 2008)

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_217894_langId_-1_categoryId_165689

does anyone no if this is anygood??? well it make this foam at all http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_380973_langId_-1_categoryId_165689
or does it have to be a snowfoam??


----------



## RobA3 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi mate I have the same lance which I used recently with Duragloss and it has foamed ok.


----------



## tairwin (May 9, 2008)

RobA3 said:


> Hi mate I have the same lance which I used recently with Duragloss and it has foamed ok.


 is Duragloss just a car shampoo then or is it one of them ones made to foam up alot???


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

They are pretty decent - sold mine last week.

The foam they produce isn't very thick though, so the dwell time is reduced, thus reducing the effectiveness and therefore point of snow foaming.

I have noticed my VP Snowfoam cleans a lot more effectively now I have a proper lance.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

This will show you the difference

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1021936&postcount=4

HTH


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Dont mess around with shampoos trying to make foam, you use to much and not got the cling. Save time and money and cleaning power get yourself a lance and foam. Use the shampoo for hand washing. Beter value in the long run.:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

alanjo99 said:


> This will show you the difference
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1021936&postcount=4
> 
> HTH


Great post there Alan - perfect example of what I was trying to explain. Just invest in a proper lance for £40 ish.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Alan, were you using 25ml of Snowfoam per 500ml of water in that demo?

I have been using 100ml per 1litre, so could I cut that back to 50ml?

Russ.


----------



## tairwin (May 9, 2008)

where can i buy the one used in the last vid then????


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nearly all of the Approved Traders on here sell a Foam Lance - have a look through their respective websites


----------



## tairwin (May 9, 2008)

one more think to my new foam gun comes im going to have to keep useing this http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_380945_langId_-1_categoryId_165689
when useing that am i doing the right thing by filling the pot up with just that or should i add water


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Can I suggest you purchase a dedicated 'Snow Foam', as it is more likely to be 'wax safe' and will produce a thicker foam, as per Alan's video demonstration.

ValetPRO Snow Foam is one of the most popular products - 5L for £15.


----------



## tairwin (May 9, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Can I suggest you purchase a dedicated 'Snow Foam', as it is more likely to be 'wax safe' and will produce a thicker foam, as per Alan's video demonstration.
> 
> ValetPRO Snow Foam is one of the most popular products - 5L for £15.


when i buy the gun i well not being useing that shampoo anymore


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

RussZS said:


> ValetPRO Snow Foam is one of the most popular products - 5L for £15.


Thats the one i use great stuff:thumb:


----------



## tairwin (May 9, 2008)

there are to many can someone tel me what one to get


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Well, some have issues with the brass connectors, so I bought mine from I4D which has a plastic connector:

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/HD_Snow_Foam_Lance_1L.html#aHDFL1L

Matt also sells VP Snowfoam. Also, if you use the code DWX you get 7.5% discount


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Alan, were you using 25ml of Snowfoam per 500ml of water in that demo?
> 
> I have been using 100ml per 1litre, so could I cut that back to 50ml?
> 
> Russ.


25ml was in 500ml container for the demos , since I have got a new lance with a 1L container , whilst it still foams up ok , to retain some cleaning power I would be using 50ml per Litre.

Try it with 50ml ,
If its a minging car (especially with salty winter coming up) 100ml may be better with the cleaning ability , but on a normal weekly wash I just use 50ml :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you Sir Alan, you are a legend.


----------



## tairwin (May 9, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Well, some have issues with the brass connectors, so I bought mine from I4D which has a plastic connector:
> 
> http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/HD_Snow_Foam_Lance_1L.html#aHDFL1L
> 
> Matt also sells VP Snowfoam. Also, if you use the code DWX you get 7.5% discount


thanks mate is that the best one then??


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

tairwin said:


> thanks mate is that the best one then??


They are pretty much all the same to be honest, similar results and price.

Plastic connector made me choose that one.


----------



## tairwin (May 9, 2008)

i cant find the ValetPRO Snow Foam on there(

never mind its £15 how many time can you wash you car with 5l


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

tairwin said:


> i cant find the ValetPRO Snow Foam on there(
> 
> never mind its £15 how many time can you wash you car with 5l


Here you go

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Valet_PRO_pH_Neutral_Snow_Foam_1.html#aPHSNOW5L

You use 50ml per wash, so 100 times


----------



## tairwin (May 9, 2008)

why i am spending well one towel do all the car and witch ones better http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/I4D_Uber_Premium_Drying_Towel_1.html

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/tropi-care_MF_drying_towel_1.html


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Which towel do you mean?

You mean a drying towel?


----------



## tairwin (May 9, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Which towel do you mean?
> 
> You mean a drying towel?


ya mate


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Not used either I'm afraid.

I can recommend these though

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Sonus_Der_Wunder_Drying_Towel_1.html

Note that price is for two. One should do most cars on a dry, warm day, but I always seem to use two, particularly if it's cold like today was.


----------



## tairwin (May 9, 2008)

The coupon code (dwx) was not recognised, please check and re-enter wtf


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Try it in caps - *DWX*


----------



## tairwin (May 9, 2008)

i was only look at spending £15 you lot just got me to spend £77


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

At least you got 7.5% off 

Let us know how you get on


----------



## tairwin (May 9, 2008)

RussZS said:


> At least you got 7.5% off
> 
> Let us know how you get on


i well but my car never gets that dirty becouse i clean it to much so ill have to wash my brothers punto to see how good it is it should be a good test he never washis it its got mud all over i fell relly sorry for her when she was mine i wash her about 2times aweek


----------



## tairwin (May 9, 2008)

what sort of mess does snow foaming make???? i dont have a drive and dont wont to get it all over everone cars


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

Um, just in case anyone was thinking of getting that "lance" in the first post, Halfrauds have labelled it incorrectly, it's just a detergent dispenser that you get free with some of the Karcher washers, i have one here and it's no lance, just a mixer connector to suck up detergent (which it does at an astounding rate :doublesho )


----------



## tairwin (May 9, 2008)

got all my bits today cant wait for saturday now


----------



## tairwin (May 9, 2008)

got to have a go today it relly fun and got all the dirt of witch was good as it was to cold and about to rain to wash it . how do you all clean your cars in the winter i thinking of just foaming it ones aweek and not drying it as it well just get rained on after anyway.

my pics are to big to upload to this site so go hear to see them
http://www.fiatforum.com/members-motors/157355-mk2b-punto-sporting-5.html#post1793991

ps why have i got sponge jockey under my name???


----------

